# From rags to riches Sears Gremlin



## acurint (Jul 2, 2021)

Fully overhauled this Sears gremlin muscle bike. It's the best one you've ever seen I already know haha!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 3, 2021)

acurint said:


> Fully overhauled this Sears gremlin muscle bike. It's the best one you've ever seen I already know haha!
> 
> View attachment 1440000
> 
> ...



Really killer job on that one. Where did you get the seat and sissy bar? Are they both new products? Also is that a 26 inch front rack? Again that looks great and I love the gremlin in the basket. Always enjoy seeing your bikes. Goods luck


----------



## acurint (Jul 3, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Really killer job on that one. Where did you get the seat and sissy bar? Are they both new products? Also is that a 26 inch front rack? Again that looks great and I love the gremlin in the basket. Always enjoy seeing your bikes. Goods luck



Hello and thank you for your kind comments. This sissy bar is a vintage 48 inch but I can't remember the manufacturer. It is a 26-inch front rack that the previous owner cut down to fit this front wheel so I decided I would go wildly unique and add a vintage 1984 gremlin leader stripe to that large white wicker basket with the matching green metallic green vinyl cut into tassels. The seat is a vintage seat made in Taiwan but it is in fantastic condition and only $30 on ebay. The powder coat is called safety green with 1 lb of metal flake and it rides very nicely for a 16 inch front wheel bike. Woke up in the middle of the night and decided to go add a very cool front light, stay tuned for photos when I wake back up.


----------



## acurint (Jul 3, 2021)

Vintage flashlight mounted to the bottom of the rack.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jul 4, 2021)

It looked cool when it was still ratty but now it really looks cool.


----------



## acurint (Jul 4, 2021)

wheelbender6 said:


> It looked cool when it was still ratty but now it really looks cool.



I was tempted to overhaul it mechanically and leave it ratty but I figured I would go completely full on restoration after all.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 4, 2021)

You are the best thing that happened to this bike.


----------



## Rayray (Sep 29, 2021)

🔥🔥🔥


----------



## acurint (Oct 6, 2021)

The Sears Screamer Gremlin has a different look now but I'm going to be listing it for sale soon. $1,200 shipped anywhere in the United States or local pickup. Fully functional Sears speedometer, gremlin bell, shock Sissy bar, new tires, new chain, polished chrome, stunning condition in every way. Will also include the mint condition 1984 14-inch Gremlin leader stripe character. Probably worth $200 all by himself on ebay.


----------



## fatbike (Oct 7, 2021)

Fun bike man! Nice fab on the rack.


----------

